# Heat Blankets



## BretF (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anybody tried to use heat blankets or any large scale heat sources inside the cage? It seems that would bring up the ambient temp and add a good amount of heat to the basking spot. My gu's cage has a 150 watt mercury vapor and a 100 watt basking bulb, and a 65 or 70 watt nighttime bulb, but it still seems a little cold. The cage dimensions are 5'x2'x2'. The lights sit around 1' 8'' above the basking spot. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 7, 2012)

Ive never used one in a cage. I used to have a free-roaming iguana who looooved his heat blanket. We would leave it up on a shelf for him and thats where he spend most of his time. 

With a 150 watt bulb I would think your temps should be pretty warm. Whats your hotspot/ ambient temps at?


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2012)

With 250 watts of heat bulbs your temps should be too high. Double check your thermometers. Are your lights inside or outside the cage?


----------



## BretF (Aug 7, 2012)

They're outside. I feel his basking spot and it's really not very hot. But the temps stay a little over 100


Ambient temps are around 85


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2012)

What is the cool side temp? Just raise the basking spot closer to the bulb. Are you using a temp gun to get basking temps?


----------



## BretF (Aug 7, 2012)

last time i checked it was high 70s to low 80s, depending on if i have the window outside open. At the moment i do not.. But i raised up the basking spot with a 4 or 5 inch brick, so hopefully that helps.


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2012)

It should help, a heat blanket will make it too hot if your temps are as you say.


----------



## BretF (Aug 7, 2012)

Alright thanks! I'm building a new enclosure hopefully before september, probably a 6'x4'xsomething under 3', and with the lighting setup that i have, do you think it will still be hot enough?


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes. Put the lights inside. I had a 8*3.5*3 with one 160w and the temps were good. I would try and eliminate the extra 150w basking bulb if you can.


----------



## BretF (Aug 7, 2012)

Really? Dang. Where can one find a lamp fixture that can withstand over 150 watts?


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100356842&R=100356842


----------



## aambumann (Aug 7, 2012)

Check out some of the threads from DUBYA under "Tegu Housing and Enclosures" here are some of his links. http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/work-b...floor-mats 
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/cozy-cozy-l...47385.html
http://www.petco.com/product/108025/Kand...utdoor+bed


I have used heat blankets under the tubs I use for my Dubia and Madagascar Hisser colonies. Most probably have auto off, I would say mine stays on around 10-12 hrs.


----------



## BretF (Aug 7, 2012)

james.w said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100356842&R=100356842


Oh ok, mount it inside.. Is that easy to do? Im not super experienced with electrical stuff.



aambumann said:


> Check out some of the threads from DUBYA under "Tegu Housing and Enclosures" here are some of his links. http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/work-b...floor-mats
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/cozy-cozy-l...47385.html
> http://www.petco.com/product/108025/Kand...utdoor+bed
> 
> ...





I tried the links, but none of them worked..


----------

